# 2008 Vegas Scores



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for the link!:thumbs_up


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Some nice shooting. Bobby Eyler posting a 29X.:eek


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Admin, for keepin us in the loop, tho we are not able to be there... :cheers: :thumb:


----------



## David Chouinard (Dec 19, 2002)

*Butch Johnson*

Where's Butch's scores?


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Is it just me or are the Freestyle limited recurve results not posted?


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Found them Classic Limited. Interestingly no Vic or Butch.


----------



## Outdoor Adict (Dec 3, 2008)

*When is the 2009 shoot?*

Just wondering if the 2009 shoot is scheduled yet?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*Vegas 09*

Feb 6,7,8 Go to the NFAA web site for all of the info.


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

CHAMPION2 said:


> Some nice shooting. Bobby Eyler posting a 29X.:eek


and he does it consistently... i shoot on a league with him.


----------



## hughjass17 (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks for the new link admin...


----------



## bdunajes (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks


----------



## gett'em (Jul 1, 2007)

thanks


----------

